# Συζήτηση για... > Ερωτήσεις Θεωρίας >  >  Εκκίνηση ασύγχρονου τριφασικού κινητήρα με inverter

## energy17

Γεια σας 

   Μπορεί κάποιος να με βοηθήσει στέλνοντας μου ένα link se pdf  h word για *Εκκίνηση ασύγχρονου τριφασικού κινητήρα με inverter; *     έχω ψάξει πολύ και δεν μπορώ να βρω κάτι  



Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## Λυκιδευς

Τι ακριβως θες πανω σε αυτο;κατι που να εμπεριεχει θεωρια η και κατασκευη;

----------


## energy17

Έχω μια εργασία πάνω σε αυτό. Οπότε θελω κάποια λινκς που να εμπεριέχουν θεωρία.


Ευχαριστώ

----------


## Λυκιδευς

http://nemertes.lis.upatras.gr/dspac...470%20a.b..pdf 
ελπιζω αυτο να σου κανει...εχει πολλα μεσα ειναι πληρες και στο κεφαλαιο 7.3 ειναι αυτο που σε ενδιαφερει.παντως κοιτα τα ολα ισως να υπαρχει κατι που να σου κανει.

----------


## Λυκιδευς

αν δεν σε καλυψε πες το μου

----------


## energy17

θέλω κάτι που να μιλάει για την εκκίνηση του ασύχρονου 3Φ με inverter εκτός και άμα δεν το κατάλαβα σώστα. Στο 7.3 της είναι για ασύχρονο τριφασικό; γιατί δεν μου είναι ξεκάθαρο.


Ευχαριστώ για την βοήθεια και συγνώμη για το πρίξιμο!

----------


## Λυκιδευς

http://users.ntua.gr/manias/HLKTRIKO...0ENAL_KIN.htmL

----------


## Λυκιδευς

βοηθησε καθολου;αν και πιστευω το πρωτο ειναι πληρες

----------


## energy17

θεωρώ οτι το πρώτο είναι πολθ καλυτερο. εισαι γνωστης του αντικιμενου; δηλαδη πιστευεις οτι το πτωτο λινκ μιλαει για το θεμα μου και με καλυπτει; ρωταω γιατι οπως καταλαβες ειμαι πσιλο ασχετος αλλα το παλευω. ευχαριστω


και κατι ακομα για να μη σε πριζω παραπανω ξερεις ο inverter  τι ακριβως κανει στο θεμα μου; με δυο λεξεις πεσ μου εαν ξερεις. ρυθμιζει τισ στροφες  , αλλαζει απο αστερα σε τριγωνο η  κατι αλλο΄; δεσ και αυτο μπας και ειναι καλυτερο http://www.valiadis.gr/pool/ftp/atta...Leaflet_GR.pdf

----------


## Λυκιδευς

κοιτα εγω φοιτητης ειμαι κατι ξερω αλλα υπαρχουν παιδια εδω στο foroum που ξερουν καλυτερα απο εμενα να σου πουν οτι θες...μεχρι εκει που ξερω θα σε βοηθησω...α και δεν με ''πρηζεις'' οπως λες...εδω ειμαστε για να λυνουμε τις απορειες μας

----------


## energy17

το θεμα ειναι οτι μονο εσυ εχεις απαντηση. και εγς φοιτητης ειμαι. Σε ευχαριστω πάντως

----------


## Λυκιδευς

Ο inverter ειναι ενα μηχανηματακι το οποιο με απλα λογια ρυθμιζει τις στροφες του κινητηρα.δηλαδη ξεκινας τον κινητηρα με τις λιγοτερο δυνατες στροφες εκκινησης ωστε να μπορεσεις να αποφυγεις αλλα πραγματα (μεγαλο ρευμα εκκινησης π.χ.)για αλλαγη απο αστερα σε τριγωνο τοτε θα χρειαστεις ρελε ισχυος (εξαρταται βεβαια και απο τον κινητηρα σου,ποσα kw ειναι)

----------


## FILMAN

Σε περίπτωση χρήσης inverter δεν ασχολούμαστε και με εκκίνηση Υ/Δ άλλωστε δεν υπάρχει λόγος. Η εκκίνηση σε Υ γίνεται για περιορισμό του ρεύματος εκκίνησης. Το inverter πετυχαίνει πολύ καλύτερα αποτελέσματα τροφοδοτώντας τον κινητήρα με χαμηλότερη μέση τάση.

----------


## Λυκιδευς

> Σε περίπτωση χρήσης inverter δεν ασχολούμαστε και με εκκίνηση Υ/Δ άλλωστε δεν υπάρχει λόγος. Η εκκίνηση σε Υ γίνεται για περιορισμό του ρεύματος εκκίνησης. Το inverter πετυχαίνει πολύ καλύτερα αποτελέσματα τροφοδοτώντας τον κινητήρα με χαμηλότερη μέση τάση.



φιλιππε σαν αποτελεσμα το inverter δεν ειναι καλυτερο και πιο απλο;ισως το κοστος να ειναι μεγαλυτερο αναλογα και με τον κινητηρα αλλα πιστευω πως το Υ-Δ ειναι πιο πολυπλοκο...

----------


## FILMAN

Παναγιώτη, συνδεσμολογικά το inverter είναι πιο απλό, καθώς είναι ένα "κουτί" στο οποίο συνδέεις την παροχή, τον κινητήρα και ίσως κάποιο χειριστήριο. Από την άλλη ένας εκκινητής Υ/Δ έχει ένα θερμικό, 3 ρελέ (κοντακτέρ), βοηθητικές επαφές, ένα χρονικό (προσοχή, ειδικό για Υ/Δ, μη βάζετε απλά on delay!), μερικά μπουτόν χειρισμού και ίσως κάποια ενδεικτικά και μια μηχανική μανδάλωση. Όμως το εσωτερικό του inverter δεν συγκρίνεται όσον αφορά την πολυπλοκότητα με τον εκκινητή Υ/Δ... Τα αποτελέσματα όσον αφορά την ομαλή εκκίνηση με inverter είναι μακράν καλύτερα από ότι με εκκίνηση Υ/Δ. Μάλιστα υπάρχουν inverter μόνο για εκκίνηση και στη συνέχεια ο κινητήρας τροφοδοτείται απευθείας από το δίκτυο μέσω ρελέ παράκαμψης του inverter - εκκινητή. Το μειονέκτημα των εκκινητών αυτών όπως επίσης και των inverters είναι το μεγάλο κόστος. Γι' αυτό σε απλές εφαρμογές συμφέρει οικονομικά η εκκίνηση Υ/Δ.

----------


## Λυκιδευς

καπως ετσι το σκεφτομουνα και γω...ευχαριστω

----------

